# Autotrail 840 factory fitted solar panel is it working???



## 121741 (Mar 26, 2009)

hi we have just taken delivery of a autotrail cheyenne 840 and as part of the deal we got a solar panel fitted which autotrail offer with their frontier range. we have had the motorhome about a week now and are wondering if the solar panel is charging. previously we had a 50watt panel which took the batteries upto 13volts +. This panel is a 85watt panel and is wired directly into the motorhomes zig unit where i presume the regulator is but we have no instruction regarding how we would know if the panel is charging. the volts are at 12.3 and dont go any higher and we have had alot of sun. if we put the 240v on with the charger it takes the batteries upto about 14volts so we are thinking that the panel is not working. we wondered if anyone else had a autotrail with a factory fitted solar panel and what their experience hasd been. is it possible there is a cut off which doesnt allow the battery to go further than 12.3volts???

thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't Auto-Trail or the supplying dealer know the answer????


----------



## 121741 (Mar 26, 2009)

Well the dealer so far have not been very helpful bought it from swindon west country but I live in milton keynes so quite a travel but we have another problem the blow aor heating not working on 240v only on gas rang the dealer and said we can take it to a place naer towster not far from us call heart of englad but they said they culdent look at it untill after easter and if it needed a part would take 2 months to order. I am taking it over there tommorow so they can look but don't think they gunna be very helpful at all will ask them about it but thought I would try my luck on here to see if anyone else had similar problems.
Thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Hopefully a solar panel expert will be along.
After only a week I would be sat at the supplying dealer waiting for a positive result and a lasting remedy.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My regulator has a sealed battery setting but that restricts it to 14.1V @ 25⁰C.

12.3V suggests no charge at all in fact suggests solar panel not connected or broken.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We can't help with the solar panel but suggest you get it checked out as it doesn't sound as if it is working. Regarding the heating if you have the island bed version there is a switch in the bottom bedside cupboard which needs to be turned on. Ours didn't work on 240v electric until we switched that on.

Good luck and enjoy the van we love ours.

Jan


----------



## 121741 (Mar 26, 2009)

when i say the heater not working it comes on but it is not kicking in two the second or third phase motor to push the hot air around when you put it on it just stays on the first fan which just puffs a small amount of heat out but does not reach all the vents as theres no power even on a cold morning with it on setting 5 does nothing more than that. but f you put it on gas it works fine sounds like a aeroplane is landing under the bed and does what it should do have powerful blow of hot air to heat the van up.


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi
I think you will find that a small amount of warm air is all you will get on mains, use gas to warm the van initially then maintain the van's heat with the mains.

Cheers Andy.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree with what Andy has said this is the way our one works as well.

Jan


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Matty5225, the solar panel is connected to both the leisure and vehicle batteries and so should be showing an increased voltage as you state but it does appear that something is amiss. 
Would you give our technical people a call tomorrow or send me a PM and i will ask someone to call you tomorrow if that is okay.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry Matty i forgot to add a phone number 01482 678981 this is the direct technical line.

Regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## 121741 (Mar 26, 2009)

yes that would be a great help email me [email protected]


----------



## 121741 (Mar 26, 2009)

sorry getting back to the heater surely that cant be right if you go on 240v you should have no need to use the gas the old style heaters could be used on electric solely. when we picked the van up the dealer had the heating on for use and they only had it on electric as their were no gas bottles in the van and it was reli hot in the van but we tried it at home and it did not do anythin to the tempurature


----------



## 121696 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re; Autotrail Solar Panel Problem*

Hi,

It does sound as though the panel is not working correctly. The connection is made at the bottom left hand side of the EC control unit. This should be located in the top RH cupboard behind the drivers seat.

It is a multi-pin plug which may have a loose connection. If the connections seem OK then the next thing to check is the panel. This can be done using a 12V bulb connected directly to the panel positive and negative wires. If the bulb lights up then the panel is working under load. You can assum the fault lies with the regulator within the main control panel. These are test you could do, but seeing as the van is so new you would expect your/a dealer would undertake them for you.

We are based in Dorset, but if you are still having problems and are attending the Peterborough show I would be happy to take a look at it for you.

I hope this helps.
Wesley


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Matty 5225, 
The heat from the 240v mains heater is not much, so as said start with mains & gas then mains although if very cold we still have to use the gas to get the temp back up then go back onto mains. The heating system on these units are not very good compared to my old vans eberspacher heater.  . Cheers Baz................


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

We have the 840D model, you will not get the fan output i.e. when controller set on electric only. The blown air is minimal compared to the gas only setting or combined electric + gas when it sounds like a jet engine. On cold days we will leave the electric heating on all day, I would set your thermostat to max not the 5 setting you are using. 

It will take a few hours on electric only to get the van up to a reasonable temperature (remember you are heating nearly 29ft of van) we supplement electric heating with a small oil filled radiator in the cab + external silver screens, these are extremely efficient to keep out cold air against the windscreen. We also have a small electric fan heater for a quick boost.

Output for Truma C6002EH as fitted to 840

Electric Only Max 1800W @ 7.8A Min 900W @ 3.9A if on site and you have 16A supply you should expect the max output 

Gas Only, this is slightly more complicated as the device automatically selects 2000W, 4000W or up to 6000W dependant on the output requirement calculated from the difference between selected temperature and current room temperature. The fan that is needed to distribute the warm air and the automatic room temperature and safety monitoring controller are powered by the leisure battery. 

So, if you have a fully charged batter and are off hook up you could get a maximum of 6000W, as you battery discharges the heat output will drop off. Once your leisure battery reaches critical voltage 11V approx heating will shut down 

Mixed Operation Gas + Electric, 7800W (6000W gas + 1800W Electric) is available

I don’t have the factory fitted solar panel but as I understand it the Sargent EC325 power supply is capable of having a maximum 100W panel fitted. 
It’s controlled via your control panel above the habitation door. I am not sure but you might need to access the menu to see if it’s switched on. I would give Sargents a call or they might see this thread


----------

